# Chanel Allure Sensuale



## luckyme (Oct 8, 2005)

Has anyone smelled this one? This is fab. It is very expensive ($80.00 for a 1.7 oz bottle) but the Christmas set just came out and it had 1.7 bottle and lotion for $80.00, great price. I cant get over how much I love the smell of this! It smells similar to the original Allure with an oriental note making it the perfect fall season perfume.


----------



## persey (Oct 12, 2005)

I finally got around to smelling this one and I have to say it's the best Chanel release in years, as far as my taste goes.  And Chanel never gets discounted, of course!  Have you tried looking on eBay?


----------



## Tessigrl (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree, this is the best Chanel that has come around in a while. I wasn't thrilled with Chance that came out a while ago, so I am really liking this. It's just too bad it's so expensive, I will only be using the samples for now...


----------



## pale blue (Oct 18, 2005)

I really really loved this one when I tried it at the counter, but as it wore on me a little while longer it smelled different. It almost seemed to have that sort of Chance smell to it...hard to explain I guess.

I really love the original Allure, so I'll probably be getting the holiday set so I can stock up.


----------

